# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 388 : la force dans le nombre

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 388.

----------


## Zerger

J'ai pas gagné le concours, je suis scandalisé !!

----------


## Zodex

Ah ouais vous mettez carrément nos noms dans le mag au lieu de nos pseudos. Même si y'a que l'initiale du nom, y'a moyen de virer ça ou pas ? J'ai peut-être loupé l'option "cacher nom" quand j'ai envoyé la capture d'écran.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ben on a eu aucun mail en mode "svp n'indiquez pas mon prénom parce que je ne vais plus pouvoir regarder mes enfants dans les yeux si je gagne".
Pour le mag c'est mort mais pour le site web, on peut mettre "Monsieur X" ou n'importe quoi d'autre pour ta participation (en passant je ne sais même pas qui t'es, donc MP pour balancer). Mais sache que ça va forcément éveiller des soupçons et faire que tout le monde va te fixer avec insistance dans la rue, en se demandant si t'es bien le créateur de ce personnage abominablement drôle. Est-ce bien ton choix ?

----------


## znokiss

> Ah ouais vous mettez carrément nos noms dans le mag au lieu de nos pseudos. Même si y'a que l'initiale du nom, y'a moyen de virer ça ou pas ? J'ai peut-être loupé l'option "cacher nom" quand j'ai envoyé la capture d'écran.


Tu veux dire que y'a genre "gagnant : Gaston L" ? 
J'ai du mal à voir en quoi ça peut être gênant..

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai du mal à voir en quoi ça peut être gênant..


En fait il a réalisé un portrait extrêmement fidèle de son meilleur ami, qui va mal le prendre et chercher le responsable.

----------


## Zodex

> En fait il a réalisé un portrait extrêmement fidèle de son meilleur ami, qui va mal le prendre et chercher le responsable.


C'est un auto-portrait.  :Emo: 
Non mais laissez tomber, ça m'a fait chelou de voir mon nom, si je voulais voir celui-ci apparaître j'aurais pas de pseudo sur les internets.
Tout va bien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu veux dire que y'a genre "gagnant : Gaston L" ? 
> J'ai du mal à voir en quoi ça peut être gênant..


C'est peut-être son nom complet, "L".

----------


## Zerger

M'enfin !!

----------


## ursule15

> Ben on a eu aucun mail en mode "svp n'indiquez pas mon prénom parce que je ne vais plus pouvoir regarder mes enfants dans les yeux si je gagne".
> Pour le mag c'est mort mais pour le site web, on peut mettre "Monsieur X" ou n'importe quoi d'autre pour ta participation (en passant je ne sais même pas qui t'es, donc MP pour balancer). Mais sache que ça va forcément éveiller des soupçons et faire que tout le monde va te fixer avec insistance dans la rue, en se demandant si t'es bien le créateur de ce personnage abominablement drôle. Est-ce bien ton choix ?


Faites un peu gaffe a ce que vous faites quand meme.
Je ne suis pas avocat, mais je bosse avec eux tous les jours sur ces questions d'utilisation des donnees. Et ce que je comprends etre une regle de base, c'est que vous ne pouvez pas faire avec les donnees des choses qui ne sont pas attendues par les utilisateurs.
A-t-il ete communique clairement que ces donnees (prenom initiale nom) allaient etre affichees sur le mag ? Si oui, c'est OK.
Le fait que vous n'ayez pas recu de mail demandant de ne pas les publier n'a rien a voir ici (meme si ce serait une circonstance agravante evidement).

Vous n'avez pas a justifier, ni meme a demander un consentement explicite, pour une utilisation qui est liee a l'objet qui vous lie a l'utilisateur (comme par ex diffuser les adresses a des services d'expedition).
Par contre, une utilisation non attendue n'est absolument pas possible.

----------


## znokiss

Je m'excuse par avance envers tous les Marc D., Daniel B., Johnny H. et Jacques C. pour avoir fait figurer leurs prénom et 1ère lettre de nom propre sur le présent topic. 

(En vrai, Prénom + initiale nom me parait tellement vague, je ne vois tellement pas comment ont peut remonter ainsi à une personne, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi ça peut poser soucis, mais j'avoue également ne pas connaitre tous les détails juridiques de la question).

----------


## ursule15

C'est plutot vague comme info, je suis d'accord.
Sauf que comment savoir si on peut identifier ou non une personne grace a cette info, si le prenom par exemple est assez peu commun (je m'appelle Stanislas-Edouard Qxxxxx).
Autre cas, mon nom est assez courant pour que ca soit difficile de me reconnaitre de prime abord, amis si on recoupe avec les personnes qui lisent la presse JV, tout de suite, ca parait moins complique d'identifier quelqu'un. Dans le cas present, si tu es lecteur du mag, et que tu traines sur les forums, tu as peut-etre deja identifie quelques personnes dans la liste.

----------


## Bobbin

> J'ai pas gagné le concours, je suis scandalisé !!


Quel concours ? Y avait un concours ?

C'est le truc avec les visages générés avec des éditeurs de personnages ?

----------


## Zerger

Yep, le concours des moches  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pas de test de CrossCode, c'est prévu pour un prochain numéro ?

----------


## Flad

> C'est peut-être son nom complet, "L".


J'ai lu DeathNote, je sais comment il va finir !  ::o:

----------


## Vroum

Pas de mentions de bugs pour Pathfinder Kingmaker qui malgré une multitude de patchs et d'hotfixs sont encore légion ou des problèmes de finition sur la fin du jeu.
Réussite parfaite sur les jets de dés d'esquive des bugs pour Izual ou Ackboo lui a volé le jeu avant qu'il n'arrive sur les parties critiques ?

----------


## Izual

Oui, je crois que j'ai eu du bol. J'ai juste eu des chargements un peu longs et quelques problèmes de code HTML dans les textes mais rien qui justifie de prendre de la place dans le papier pour m'y étendre.

----------


## Vroum

Wokey.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, je crois que j'ai eu du bol. J'ai juste eu des chargements un peu longs et quelques problèmes de code HTML dans les textes mais rien qui justifie de prendre de la place dans le papier pour m'y étendre.


Mais pour le coup, ne serait-il pas judicieux de jeter un oeil sur les topics de  jeux testés pour déceler si y'a des problèmes rencontrés par les utilisateurs ? Surtout pour les jeux de ce genre dont la finition est rarement le point fort  ::P:

----------


## M.Rick75

Je vais faire le relou réac mais... "la couv moche, on en parle ?".

Qu'est-ce qu'il vous a pris ? C'est sérieux, triste, compartimenté.
Après, je suis pas graphiste, ni commercial, c'est peut-être une bonne stratégie. Pour mon ressenti c'est niet direct. Ça me fait penser à du Closer ou du Voici.
J'ai l'impression que vous dites "on est passé mensuel mais regardez tout ce qu'on traite dans le mag".

----------


## Taï Lolo

Je suis d'accord, ça fait un peu premier niveau de Donkey Kong.

----------


## M.Rick75

Après... le contenu a l'air très bien hein (je culpabilise de ma remarque  ::unsure:: ).  J'ai déjà lu deux trois trucs sur le site mais j'ai hâte de lire l'article sur les nanars du jdr par exemple.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

:Emo: 

On fait ça quand on a aucun jeu / dossier qui se détache du reste.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouf. Quelque part, ça me rassure.

----------


## PG 13

Je trouve cela particulièrement laid également, un dessin de Couly donnerait beaucoup mieux dans le cas où aucun gros jeu ne tient la couv.

----------


## Zerger

> On fait ça quand on a aucun jeu / dossier qui se détache du reste.


Bah au pire, même une bite, ca aurait fait le taff  ::ninja:: 

(A mon avis, sur un mensuel, ca va etre compliqué de trouver un jeu ou dossier qui se détache du reste vu que le mag est plus dense)

----------


## Axaba

Y a des tronches bien gratinées dans le concours de moches : https://www.canardpc.com/388/concour...-les-resultats  :^_^: 

Par contre, vous avez inversé mon nom avec un autre : Natacha L. c'est la tête de con de Saints Row 2, pas Marion B.  ::): 
Après, moi aussi j'aurais préféré que vous mettiez les pseudos plutôt que les noms, c'est plus simple pour féliciter les vainqueurs et pour savoir qui a participé. ^^

----------


## madgic

> Après, moi aussi j'aurais préféré que vous mettiez les pseudos plutôt que les noms, c'est plus simple pour féliciter les vainqueurs et pour savoir qui a participé. ^^


C'est pour anonymiser, mais dans l'autre sens, pour pas être reconnu sur le forum  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## zfil

> Mais pour le coup, ne serait-il pas judicieux de jeter un oeil sur les topics de  jeux testés pour déceler si y'a des problèmes rencontrés par les utilisateurs ? Surtout pour les jeux de ce genre dont la finition est rarement le point fort


Ce qui serait bien aussi c'est d'indiquer la version testée, ça donnerait un point de référence.

Sinon en parlant de versions j'ai pas trop compris la brève sur Egosoft, ok les jeux sortent buggés (et Rebirth était particulièrement touché) mais le suivi est franchement impeccable. Je trouve un peu injuste de ne pas avoir précisé ce point ...

----------


## ZeuYen

> On fait ça quand on a aucun jeu / dossier qui se détache du reste.


Bah un gros lapin made in CPC ça serait toujours mieux !

----------


## Nosh

Une CGUd'à peine 10-11 pages à signer et joindre à la participation dans le prochain canard PC proposant un concours avec la possibilité d'exiger des caractères non latin pour la transcription du nom ou pseudo choisi me semble une piste à creuser ... très profond.

----------


## Wulfstan

C'est normal que le 388 soit déjà en vente physique, mais pas disponible sur le site ? Pas d'édito, pas de sommaire, aucune mention, rien. (au moins pour les non-abonnés).

Edit : Mieux même, l'article rendu gratuit à lecture en ce moment est un article du 388 (Assassin’s Creed Odyssey), dont la visibilité est rendue compliquée de fait (à moins d'aller spécifiquement dans la rubrique gratuite).  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca fait plusieurs jours que j'ai accès au 388. Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir de problèmes de connection ?

----------


## Izual

Les numéros sont toujours disponibles en avance uniquement pour les abonnés, jusque-là il n'y a rien qui me choque. L'ergonomie pour accéder à l'article gratuit, par contre, c'est vrai que c'est améliorable. Je fais remonter.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Ca fait plusieurs jours que j'ai accès au 388. Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir de problèmes de connection ?


Sur la page d'accueil j'ai ça (en étant non-abonné, connecté ou déconnecté) : https://tof.cx/images/2018/10/31/ebb...6e608b14c8.jpg

Où est-ce que tu as mention du 388 de ton côté ?




> Les numéros sont toujours disponibles en avance uniquement pour les abonnés, jusque-là il n'y a rien qui me choque. L'ergonomie pour accéder à l'article gratuit, par contre, c'est vrai que c'est améliorable. Je fais remonter.


Mais à partir du moment où le numéro est disponible à la vente sur support papier, est-ce qu'on peut parler d'avance ? Il est donc normal que le site web soit en retard sur les kiosques ?

Par exemple, je viens de feuilleter très rapidement le magazine chez mon marchand de journaux, je me suis dit "tiens, je vais chouiner pour tel et tel article parce qu'ils me paraissent intéressants", je rentre et je ne vois aucune mention du 388 sur le site, aucun sommaire, rien. Ce pour quoi je posais la question à la base.

----------


## Izual

C'est pas idéal c'est sûr, mais l'arrivée des magazines en kiosques ce n'est pas une science exacte. Ils sont censés y être dispos le 1er du mois, s'ils le sont quelques jours avant tant mieux mais ce n'est jamais généralisé à tous les kiosques, donc on ne peut pas avancer la date de sortie officielle pour autant.

----------


## gros_bidule

Iran Man !!  ::love::

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est pas idéal c'est sûr, mais l'arrivée des magazines en kiosques ce n'est pas une science exacte. Ils sont censés y être dispos le 1er du mois, s'ils le sont quelques jours avant tant mieux mais ce n'est jamais généralisé à tous les kiosques, donc on ne peut pas avancer la date de sortie officielle pour autant.


Okay, merci pour la réponse, je comprends très bien.  :;):

----------


## Pifou

Izual, c'est tout de même un peu honteux de ne pas connaître les cuiseurs à riz, on en trouve facilement un peu partout depuis plusieurs années.

----------


## Zodex

Heu, dans la niouze "Google devient Steam", c'est fait exprès le "CTRL+*SHIT*+I" ?  :tired:

----------


## SFK94

Hi,
Un poil déçu sur le "dossier" (je lis la version online, mais honnêtement, "dossier" ça fait un chouïa galvaudé non ?) sur TellTale.
L'article "free" sur Telerama.fr (qui cite CPC et notamment sa récente investigation du côté de Quantic Dream) est plus explicatif je trouve, et l'article de CPC aurait gagné à y intégrer son expérience du sujet.
En effet, le dossier sur le crunch avait été solide et la plus value de CPC ce sont ces analyses fines et fouillées (et j'imagine que ça coûte du temps mais vous êtes un mensuel maintenant :-) !)...
Ce qui arrive à TellTale est assez significatif pour être traité en profondeur et c'est au meilleur moment de l'article ("il devient difficile pour les joueurs..."), me disant "chouette on arrive au concret", que cela s'arrête  ::(: 
J'en aurais aimé plus donc car la question posée et ben, elle se pose vraiment et j'aurais envie de dire que cela vaut au delà du monde du JV...

----------


## trex

Est-ce que c'est ce numéro le spécial 15 ans Canard PC ou le prochain ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ce sera un hors-série qui devrait arriver pour début décembre.

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Hi,
> Un poil déçu sur le "dossier" (je lis la version online, mais honnêtement, "dossier" ça fait un chouïa galvaudé non ?) sur TellTale.
> L'article "free" sur Telerama.fr (qui cite CPC et notamment sa récente investigation du côté de Quantic Dream) est plus explicatif je trouve, et l'article de CPC aurait gagné à y intégrer son expérience du sujet.
> En effet, le dossier sur le crunch avait été solide et la plus value de CPC ce sont ces analyses fines et fouillées (et j'imagine que ça coûte du temps mais vous êtes un mensuel maintenant :-) !)...
> Ce qui arrive à TellTale est assez significatif pour être traité en profondeur et c'est au meilleur moment de l'article ("il devient difficile pour les joueurs..."), me disant "chouette on arrive au concret", que cela s'arrête 
> J'en aurais aimé plus donc car la question posée et ben, elle se pose vraiment et j'aurais envie de dire que cela vaut au delà du monde du JV...


En fait il ne s'agit pas d'un dossier, c'est un article issu de la rubrique Autopsie (qui permet de revenir brièvement sur l'histoire d'un jeu ou d'un studio).

----------


## Eldred

J'ai pas encore tout lu de ce magazine de novembre, mais j'tenais à dire : 

Je reviens sur l'article d'Ellen justement, sur l'ordre et la loi. C'était vraiment super intéressant. Je l'ai lu sur ma pause du vendredi et j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de gamberger tout l'après midi sur ces questions de respect de l'ordre dans les JV. Pouloulou, j'ai kiffé. 

je me suis notamment demandé quels pouvaient bien être les arguments des juges, au moment de rendre leur décision. Je pense aux cas des voleurs d'objets dans Diablo III. Dans la mesure où des vols d'objets (normalement pas prévus dans les mécaniques du jeu, et certainement interdits par les conditions d'utilisations) peuvent donner lieu à réparation immédiate par le développeur (je supprime l'objet chez machin, je le recrée chez bidule), le plaignant n'était probablement pas le ou les joueurs lésés. S'il l'avait souhaité, Blizzard aurait pu uniquement procéder à une telle remise à plat de la situation, avec en plus une sanction aux méchants, mais uniquement "dans le jeu". A un moment Ellen cite une décision de Justice aux Pays Bas (pour une autre situation me semble-t-il), qui s'est basée sur le temps investi qui donnait de la valeur à l'objet virtuel, chose qui m'échappe pour les raisons précitées.

Pour Diablo 3 je me suis laissé dire qu'on a surtout rendu justice pour le concepteur du jeu à et sa demande, car il voyait potentiellement une manne de fric lui échapper. Ellen précise que les joueurs/voleurs ont été bannis avant revente, mais on sait pas sous quelle forme de pognon (virtuelle ou réelle) les mecs voulaient refiler leur butin (parce si c'est des PO, on a tout de même un très faible préjudice...). Partant du principe que ça l'aurait été sous forme de devise réelle, Blizzard se serait donc dit "On va pas se contenter de punir, par le ban IG, peu important que le crime soit consommé ou non". Fric = pognon. Il est nécessaire que la commu comprenne que c'est nous qui empochons le fruit d'exploitation du jeu (en principe j'y vois pas de soucis, c'est juste que là aucun pognon ne leur a visiblement échappé).

Ce que j'en ai compris c'est que, faire respecter l'ordre en jeu, appellait ici moins à une volonté de pacifier les relations entre joueurs que de leur faire comprendre que le flouze était pas pour eux.

Pour le cas du préjudice moral parce que Martine et Bernard se sont fait violer leurs avatars, et que ça leur a causé un trauma. Ok, pourquoi pas. On peut imaginer qu'il y a un problème que le développeur pourrait pas réparer... Mais ça suppose que ce soit les joueurs qui déposent une plainte contre la personne se trouvant derrière l'avatar d'Emile Louis, ou alors contre le développeur qui n'a pas su tout mettre en œuvre pour éviter ce genre de chose. J'constate toutefois que c'est pas souvent envisagé dans les situations citées. Les joueurs auraient tendance (pour pleins de raisons différentes) à en appeler aux tauliers du jeu pour que le préjudice, qu'a subi la communauté des joueurs, soit réparé. Ou alors la communauté s'organise d'elle-même (si le jeu le permet). La solution prend essentiellement le forme d'une sanction du joueur et pas de la personne "physique".

J'ai l'impression en lisant l'article que la judiciarisation de nos crimes et gang bangs vidéoludiques vient surtout de l'"extérieur" (la société offusquée parce que machin a montré son zob virtuel à un avatar de 12 ans), mais pas d'une franche demande des joueurs, qui ne déposent pas plainte contre d'autres joueurs. Peut être ne déposent-ils pas plainte pour des raisons qui sont pas évoquées dans l'article (RAJOUTONS 10 PAGES LA !). 

Bref, my 2 cents. C'était vraiment cool.

Oh et l'article d'Ackboo sur l'art de commander, le mois dernier, m'a beaucoup plu. Je pense pas avoir été le seul à me rappeler ces douloureux moments de solitude quand on est chef d'escouade / d'équipe. Surtout quand effectivement on l'a pas voulu, qu'on a pas branché le micro, parce qu'avec nous ils sont hongrois et qu'en parlant anglais on a tous des accents dégueux.

Merci CPC, c'est vous les mieux.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Merci pour l'article sur "Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis", qui m'a ramené quelques (putain 25 ! ) années en arrière.

Dans l'encart vous précisez qu'on peut se procurer le jeu sur Steam et GoG pour une poignée d'euros, dans sa version 'Talkie CD'.
Il faut savoir que la version Talkie CD n'a à l'époque pas été distribuée en France par Ubi Soft, qui n'avait traduit que la version disquettes, sans les voix (par contre sur les CD des jeux LucasArts il y avait la démo de ce Indy 4 Talkie en VO, c'était bien décevant de ne pas pouvoir y jouer), tout comme ils n'avaient pas jugé utile de distribuer la version VGA d'Indy 3 (The Last Crusade).

Steam ne vend que la version CD Talkie, donc Full VO (voix et textes)
GoG vend une version VO Talkie et propose à priori les version localisées (français/allemand/espagnol/italien), j'ai pas acheté pour savoir si ils ont patché la version CD pour avoir les sous-titres localisés ou si ils ne proposent que la version disquettes pour les autres langues que l'anglais).

Sachez cependant que si vous avez une version Talkie full VO, il existe un patch qui réintègre la VF d'époque (avec ses quelques erreurs de traduction) dans cette version Talkie VO. 
Patch réalisé il y a plus de dix ans par les Aventuriers de la Traduction Perdue.
Vous le trouverez *ICI* avec d'autres patches VF (Indy 3 VGA, Loom CD Talkie...

----------


## R_K

J'ai fait la vf il y a quelques mois de chez GOG et il n'y avait aucune voix. Donc c'est la version disquette de l'époque.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> J'ai fait la vf il y a quelques mois de chez GOG et il n'y avait aucune voix. Donc c'est la version disquette de l'époque.


Je me doutais bien qu'ils avaient pas pris la peine de patcher la version CD Talkie pour y ajouter la VF.

Du coup si tu veux le refaire en VOSTF le patch mentionné ci-dessus devrait faire l'affaire.

----------


## R_K

La prochaine fois peut-être, si j'y pense  ::P:  N'ayant connu que la version disquette, je n'ai pas le réflexe de la version CD. Mais je vais récupérer le patch pour l'avoir sous la main.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je me rends compte à la lecture de ce numéro que les textes de Noël Malware sont super sympa à lire, merci à lui  ::): .

----------


## Noel Malware

> Je me rends compte à la lecture de ce numéro que les textes de Noël Malware sont super sympa à lire, merci à lui .


Ah bah, il était temps !

Plus sérieusement, merci beaucoup ! Grâce à ton commentaire, ma journée débute par un rayon de soleil, merci encore !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Je reviens sur l'article d'Ellen justement, sur l'ordre et la loi. C'était vraiment super intéressant. Je l'ai lu sur ma pause du vendredi et j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de gamberger tout l'après midi sur ces questions de respect de l'ordre dans les JV. Pouloulou, j'ai kiffé.


Tout pareil, le sujet est super bien trouvé, bravo Ellen.


Ton papier me semble être en gros un état des lieux de la jurisprudence sur "les vrais crimes dans les jeux vidéos", ce qui est une excellente intro. Je serai super content si tu t'y sens de ré-écrire la dessus.
Y'a beaucoup de richesse a mon avis dans ce sujet. Tu pourrais par exemple présenter les enjeux pour le futur du jeu vidéo (je pense a une méthode analogue a celle d'Extra Credits sur les lootboxes - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26ZX7NbOhks)

Et en vrac, sous formes de problématiques liés:
Quelle est la portée juridique d'une CLUF ? Quelle est le rapport entre ce qui est légal dans un jeu vidéo et ce qui y est autorisé ? 
C'est quoi la définition d'un crime, appliqué au jeu vidéo ? Peut-on commettre un crime dans un jeu solo ou que sur internet ? et en LAN ? et en splitscreen ?

Je pense pas avoir de souci judiciaires si je vais tuer des enfants dans Skyrim. Pourtant un gars a eu un procès pour juste avoir volé un diamant dans Diablo 3. Ou est la différence ?

Et puis tu mentionnes la pédopornographie avec des images virtuelles. La encore la virtualité est super flexible pour se mettre pile a la frontière des lois: Si un truc avec des corps humains photo-réaliste est répréhensible, ce n'est surement pas le cas si a la place d'enfants humain il y a des créatures moyennement humanoide 'mineures'. Ou est la limite ? A partir de quel niveau d'humanoidité est-ce que les images deviennent illégales ?

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai été étonné de ne pas lire un paragraphe de Grand Maître B dans le papier d'Ellen Replay. C'est un sujet qui lui tient à coeur, il a déjà écrit des articles s'interrogeant sur le sujet (de mémoire, sur un héros de JV qui passe devant un tribunal, et je me rappelle qu'il a parlé de crimes de guerre virtuels aussi) et il intervient dans ce numéro.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai été étonné de ne pas lire un paragraphe de Grand Maître B dans le papier d'Ellen Replay. C'est un sujet qui lui tient à coeur, il a déjà écrit des articles s'interrogeant sur le sujet (de mémoire, sur un héros de JV qui passe devant un tribunal, et je me rappelle qu'il a parlé de crimes de guerre virtuels aussi) et il intervient dans ce numéro.


Si elle n'a pas besoin de Grand Maitre B, c'est peut-être parce que c'est une ancienne avocate qui se planque sous un pseudo et une morne vie parisienne pour échapper à son sulfureux passé...

Ellen c'est Jimmy McGill  ::o:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si elle n'a pas besoin de Grand Maitre B, c'est peut-être parce que c'est une ancienne avocate qui se planque sous un pseudo et une morne vie parisienne pour échapper à son sulfureux passé...
> 
> Ellen c'est Jimmy McGill


In space, no one can hear you..... call your lawyer.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ellen c'est Jimmy McGill


C'd'la merde Better Call Saul.



Spoiler Alert! 


la nouvelle saison est passée trop vite, je veux la suite !  :Emo:

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Si elle n'a pas besoin de Grand Maitre B, c'est peut-être parce que c'est une ancienne avocate qui se planque sous un pseudo et une morne vie parisienne pour échapper à son sulfureux passé...


Tututut, je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu parles  ::siffle:: 

C'est vrai que j'aurais pu longuement m'étendre sur un tel sujet, je me suis effectivement contentée de faire un état des lieux et je pense que bien d'autres éléments pourraient faire l'objet d'articles séparés – merci de vos retours, en tout cas !




> Je me suis notamment demandé quels pouvaient bien être les arguments des  juges, au moment de rendre leur décision. Je pense aux cas des voleurs  d'objets dans Diablo III. Dans la mesure où des vols d'objets  (normalement pas prévus dans les mécaniques du jeu, et certainement  interdits par les conditions d'utilisations) peuvent donner lieu à  réparation immédiate par le développeur (je supprime l'objet chez  machin, je le recrée chez bidule), le plaignant n'était probablement pas  le ou les joueurs lésés.


Les liens ne sont pas présents dans le magazine, mais la version web en est truffée si tu veux en savoir plus là-dessus – il y a la décision qui a été rendue publique pour le cas de RuneScape aux Pays-Bas. En ce qui concerne Blizzard, c'est effectivement eux qui ont demandé à ouvrir une enquête après plusieurs signalements de joueurs sur leurs forums. 




> Je pense pas avoir de souci judiciaires si je vais tuer des enfants dans  Skyrim. Pourtant un gars a eu un procès pour juste avoir volé un  diamant dans Diablo 3. Ou est la différence ?


La différence me paraît plus évidente ici : tuer des enfants dans Skyrim est permis par la mécanique du jeu. En revanche, les adolescents qui ont volé des objets dans _Diablo 3_ ont eu recours à des outils de contrôle à distance et obtenu des objets de manière frauduleuse. Mais rien ne les empêche, du moins en théorie, de piller les objets d'un autre joueur quitte à abuser de son faible niveau ou de sa crédulité si c'est fait dans le cadre du jeu et qu'aucune règle ne précise que c'est passible d'une punition (comme c'est le cas sur_ EVE Online_).

----------


## Ruvon

> Tututut, je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu parles


Rassure-toi, je ne dirais rien sur l'affaire des pin's parlants TF1.

Puisque tu évoques les liens de la version web du magazine, ça ne vous semblerait pas intéressant que les articles de la rubrique Download contiennent les liens vers les logiciels / sites évoqués ? Et que ces derniers soient associés à la rubrique dans le sommaire ? Là on a le titre de l'article dans la rubrique Garage qui rassemble plusieurs éléments, mais sans cliquer dessus on ne sait pas si c'est un article Download ou un autre truc (comme le test matos du palonnier par exemple).

----------


## Axaba

Merci la rédac pour les cadeaux du concours de moches !  ::lol:: 
Les sous-verres iront très bien avec mon mug personnalisé.  :;): 




Voyez mon perso manifester sa joie :



 ::ninja::

----------

